# Jazz Rendition of Mahler's 9th first few minutes.



## dzc4627 (Apr 23, 2015)

So I have done something that I realize is somewhat the highest evil...


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Well, I think it's fun.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

You definitely have too much time on your hands! But...some scat singing in there would be nice.


----------



## dzc4627 (Apr 23, 2015)

KenOC said:


> You definitely have too much time on your hands! But...some scat singing in there would be nice.


I have actually done this within a few hours!! Those hours definitely could have been used better though...


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

dzc4627 said:


> I have actually done this within a few hours!! Those hours definitely could have been used better though...


Sounds to me like you could wrap the entire symphony up in not too long a time. History would be made!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

dzc4627 said:


> I have actually done this within a few hours!! Those hours definitely could have been used better though...


As long as it makes you happy.


----------



## Samuel Kristopher (Nov 4, 2015)

Oh god I loved this so much, make more!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

You see; different people , different opinions.


----------

